# First time buying HID's. Need some help



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is a link to the HID's i plan to buy.

http://www.ddmtuning.com/product.php?II=101


Im planning to get the 35watt 8000k, but should i get the HID harness dual in and dual out?
Also Should i get the error eliminator type 3? 
Im not sure on what these options do. It would be great if anyone could help me out
Thanks in advance!


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

what setup are you going to run this in?


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

supremesb122389 said:


> what setup are you going to run this in?


Dont flame me up for asking this but what do you mean what setup?


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

are you looking at making retrofits or using buying a set of projectors? The reason I'm asking is becuase you really shouldn't run HID's in a stock housing. It creates an extreme amount of glare for others also you waste a ton of light and you get less nightime visability.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

supremesb122389 said:


> are you looking at making retrofits or using buying a set of projectors? The reason I'm asking is becuase you really shouldn't run HID's in a stock housing. It creates an extreme amount of glare for others also you waste a ton of light and you get less nightime visability.


I have Hella projectors thats why i want to get the 8000k.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

Your actually loosing a ton of output at 8k they make look "bluer" even though they are white, your pretty much wasting over 6k, The best bulbs are between 4100-4300 for light output. The higher isn't really the better.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

supremesb122389 said:


> Your actually loosing a ton of output at 8k they make look "bluer" even though they are white, your pretty much wasting over 6k, The best bulbs are between 4100-4300 for light output. The higher isn't really the better.


Yea i know but i really want my lights to look blue.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

The higher the number the less visibility you get. If you REALLY want the blue look to them I recommend just getting 6000k bulbs. They have a white output with a slight tint of blue.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

PA-TDI said:


> The higher the number the less visibility you get. If you REALLY want the blue look to them I recommend just getting 6000k bulbs. They have a white output with a slight tint of blue.


Ive seen 6000k and i dont really think its all that blue. My friend has 8000k's on his gti and they look amazing.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Go ahead and get 8000k then. DO NOT come crying to us when you crack some deer or something on the road when you don't see it coming. 8000k bulbs are basically for looks not output.. Just sayin.


----------



## supremesb122389 (Nov 15, 2007)

PA-TDI said:


> Go ahead and get 8000k then. DO NOT come crying to us when you crack some deer or something on the road when you don't see it coming. 8000k bulbs are basically for looks not output.. Just sayin.


this


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

PA-TDI said:


> Go ahead and get 8000k then. DO NOT come crying to us when you crack some deer or something on the road when you don't see it coming. 8000k bulbs are basically for looks not output.. Just sayin.


My friend has 8000k. The visibility isnt great but its not horrible. Cant i just change the bulbs and go to 6k if i dont like 8k?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

You can. I'm here trying to save you some money.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

PA-TDI said:


> You can. I'm here trying to save you some money.


How much worse is the visibility of the 8000k compared to stock?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure since I've never dealt with 8000k bulbs myself, but I'd imagine much worse, but this absinthe is really ffreaking me out.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

PA-TDI said:


> I'm not exactly sure since I've never dealt with 8000k bulbs myself, but I'd imagine much worse, but this absinthe is really ffreaking me out.


hahahaha. Absinthe will do that.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok back to my questions 


Im planning to get the 35watt 8000k, but should i get the HID harness dual in and dual out?
Also Should i get the error eliminator type 3?
Im not sure on what these options do. It would be great if anyone could help me out


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Just order ballasts and bulbs. thats all


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

Just ordered it. Has anyone seen good a good diy how to set these up?


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

I have fog lights, are there hid bulbs for that? I havent seen them on their website.


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

There is. You just have to buy the appropriate bulb to fit the fog. Search elsewhere.


----------



## MK4Laxer (Mar 3, 2010)

*where to buy?*

where are some good places to buy HID kits?


----------

